
The Story of Presumi: a reflection and manifesto on my first startup - presumi
https://blog.presumi.com/the-story-of-presumi-a-reflection-and-manifesto-on-my-first-startup-31d17b2cf99c#.aw8ow51qs
======
presumi
There's some big changes coming to Presumi, so I finally found the time to sit
down and write about everything that's happened so far.

It's a reflection on starting my first startup, the reason we're pivoting and
all the shit that happens along a typical founder's journey.

I just wanted to post this here in the hopes that you could learn something
from what I went through. Let me know if you do :)

